

First human brain-to-brain interface (w/ Video) - MrBra
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2013-08-colleague-motions-human-brain-to-brain-interface.html

======
zw123456
What if I could get a clone of myself made, can I download my
conscientiousness into my clone, then kill my original self and start over as
a new me in a clone. I could leave all my wealth to my younger clone; claiming
it as my offspring. I could get like straight A's in school. How boring
though. Maybe I could make an army of clones of myself with the same copies of
my conscientiousness in each one, would they all think the same and could I
then take over the world. Or would one loose it's mind. Probably something
would go wrong and one of them would become a Psychopath and kill the others
and become a tyrant. Sorry, I got carried away, I thought this was a pitch
session for a made for TV movie on the sci-fi channel.

